# New to the Siren 17



## soapysails (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi folks, as a new *Siren 17 *owner, I would appreciate any and all help from the group. 
Do any of you know an owner in the US or Canada that might be willing to help me with proper rigging questions.. 
2. I can't seem to find a currently active Siren 17 group.

Thanks in advance,

[email protected]


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Good timing. I spent a couple of hours yesterday helping a new Siren 17 owner sort out the rigging on his boat, adding a topping lift and repairing the outhaul. Ask your questions and I'll try to help.


----------



## soapysails (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Would you be willing to receive a phone call ? (my dime) I have a few questions, Frankly I'm a bit embarrassed to ask on the forum. Here are two: One has to do with the proper rigging of the "jiffy-Furling" Another is regarding the main sheet system.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Regarding jiffy reefing, or slab reefing, your system probably looks a lot like this:


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

And here's the tackle for the mainsheet:










See that snap shackle at the top? That snaps onto a pad eye (or an eye strap) on the boom, like you see here.










Keep 'em coming, there's no such thing as a stupid question. I'd be happy to take a phone call, but this is likely faster and more productive- I can attach a photo which will explain things better and more quickly then a verbal description via Ma Bell.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Some Sirens had their main sheets at the end of the boom. That layout looks like this:


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

btw, for more info, here is that address of the owner's group:

sirenowners : Siren Owners


----------



## soapysails (Nov 4, 2007)

The pictures and drawings are worth their weight in gold.

Again, thanks mate


----------



## ToMeg (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a new sailer about to dump 2000 bucks into a 1977 siren. All that info was pretty useful in regards to what to inspect. Before I seal the deal is there any advice on where to look for defects that would cost big bucks to fix. The hull and spars look good and I don't mind investing a bit of sweat equity but I dont want to invest a ton of cash. A checklist would be usefull

Many Thanks


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Tomeg, check out the "Boat Inspection Tips" thread in the Boat buying forum here. Lots of good info on what to look for. The Siren is a pretty straightforward and relatively robust boat.


----------



## Hal (Jul 17, 2013)

Just reading the info here is very helpful to this new 1981 Siren 17 owner and I can surely put it to good use. My boat is in pretty good shape, but need to replace the side windows and seals. The front window is OK and may have been replaced already. Does anyone know a source to aquire the side windows and seals for a Siren 17?


----------



## manitoucarl (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a similar question, although I'd like to replace the front window entirely, with one that can be opened. Does anyone know of custom window makers in Canada?


----------



## jsonova99 (Aug 3, 2014)

I just bought a 1974 Siren 17 this afternoon. Pretty big project, but didn't pay too much. Had a few question to start:

1) any suggestions or sources for a mast tabernacle? The one currently on there is bent and I'd like to replace it.

2) Cockpit floor is a little soft, any suggestions on how to address?

3) Recommendation for replacement jib fairleads rubber grommets. 

I'm a novice sailor, sailed some with my grandfather as a kid, but that's about it. Mostly motor boats since then, own a 91 Mastercraft ski boat in addition to the siren 17.

Anyway, many questions to come, but trying to get her ready to use. 

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------

